# What is your favorite Isabelle ship?



## jibs (Jun 19, 2016)

Mine is...





































Isabelle x Villager... don't kill me.


----------



## enchilada (Jun 19, 2016)

MS Isabelle owned and operated by the Estonia-based Tallink. She was built in 1989 by Brodosplit in Split, Croatia, for SF Line—one of the partners in the Viking Line consortium—as Isabella.


----------



## Xerolin (Jun 19, 2016)

wat no


----------



## Tao (Jun 19, 2016)

There's only one correct answer:


Our children will be both adorable and fantastic with paperwork.


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Jun 19, 2016)

I love Isabelle/Kicks


----------



## piichinu (Jun 19, 2016)

Isabelle x no one cuz she's cute like that
But I ship mable (whichever one sits at the sewing machine) with tom nook.


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2016)

Definitely Copper:



Spoiler


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 19, 2016)

I think she's maybe got a celebrity crush on K.K. Slider (which is basically canon) but I don't really ship her with anyone


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 19, 2016)

isabelle and sabel, gimme all the homo.


----------



## oath2order (Jun 19, 2016)

enchilada said:


> MS Isabelle owned and operated by the Estonia-based Tallink. She was built in 1989 by Brodosplit in Split, Croatia, for SF Line—one of the partners in the Viking Line consortium—as Isabella.



This is an A+ response to this.

That's a nice ship. I want to go on a cruise,


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 20, 2016)

Honestly I don't ship her with anyone in game, I feel like she's perfect as the hard working woman who don't need nobody! Maybe she just hasn't found the right person. Honestly if I shipped her with anybody it would be Lottie. Lottie pining after her brother and Isabelle pining after Lottie while Digby avoids Lottie.


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jun 20, 2016)

Isabelle and K.K.


----------



## jibs (Jun 30, 2016)

I changed my mind, this is the true ship.

- - - Post Merge - - -

That actually makes a lot of sense, why didn't I think of that?


----------



## Rabirin (Jun 30, 2016)

I love the idea of Isabelle x Copper. They're both hard workers and are incredibly dedicated to their role. I think they'd be perfect together for that reason. I've also seen that many players have put their police station near the town hall so Isabelle doesn't feel lonely and I think that's adorable.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 30, 2016)

It's gonna sound weird, but...



Spoiler: Here's the ship



Isabelle and Hatty Hattington.


----------



## vel (Jun 30, 2016)

Isabelle and Copper I'm sorry they're cute.


----------

